# Fractional Ownership - Registry Collection



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 24, 2007)

Why so little discussion on fractional ownership?

For me, and I assume a lot of other folks, a #1 major concern of the DC concept is the security of my initial membership deposit.  The fractional ownership approach not only provides a deed but allows for potential asset appreciation.  

The Registry Collection has 25 coast properties, 5 countryside, 9 lake, 7 metropolitan, and 24 mountain.  Plus specialty and associate options. All very nice properties and great locations.

I'm assuming the drawback is that exchanging is not as easy as booking a DC vacation?  Anyone have any experience?


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 24, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> Why so little discussion on fractional ownership?
> 
> 
> The Registry Collection has 25 coast properties, 5 countryside, 9 lake, 7 metropolitan, and 24 mountain.  Plus specialty and associate options. All very nice properties and great locations.
> ...



I saw an add on ebay for a nice resort, I cannot remember what it was. It was an owner of another resort who said that it could be traded for this nice resort via the Registry Collection. I went online with his info and saw that there were very few dates available.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 24, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> I'm assuming the drawback is that exchanging is not as easy as booking a DC vacation?  Anyone have any experience?



Correct! 

Try trading a non-prime week at a low demand location for a prime week at a high demand location. This is the old supply and demand equation.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 24, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Correct!
> 
> Try trading a non-prime week at a low demand location for a prime week at a high demand location. This is the old supply and demand equation.



No, I'm talking about trading a high demand location in a prime week for another similar location/week.


----------



## vivalour (Sep 24, 2007)

*fractionals*

I began to look at fractionals in connection with a new  --and very attractive --project about 1 1/2 hr from where we live. (Probably not a bargain because it is being sold by the developer, but on a unique, 4 season property.) 

They stress that you can exchange weeks and so on. Problem is we have to buy five weeks for something like $70,000, with one wk per season (that we not likely to use in full), pay annual fees based on the five weeks, and then have the hassle of researching trades and THEN finding a buyer if we get fed up with it all. In theory, I find this all very time-consuming and boring to deal with.  Time is also worth money!  Am I missing something???


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 24, 2007)

vivalour said:


> I began to look at fractionals in connection with a new  --and very attractive --project about 1 1/2 hr from where we live. (Probably not a bargain because it is being sold by the developer, but on a unique, 4 season property.)
> 
> They stress that you can exchange weeks and so on. Problem is we have to buy five weeks for something like $70,000, with one wk per season (that we not likely to use in full), pay annual fees based on the five weeks, and then have the hassle of researching trades and THEN finding a buyer if we get fed up with it all. In theory, I find this all very time-consuming and boring to deal with.  Time is also worth money!  Am I missing something???



We looked at fractionals also a few years ago and 4-5 weeks at the same place wasn't appealing to us. And way to much $$$ upfront and MF's that would choke a horse. Though the one had a decent rental program, but we would probably have used the best week ourselves.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 24, 2007)

vivalour said:


> They stress that you can exchange weeks and so on. Problem is we have to buy five weeks for something like $70,000, with one wk per season (that we not likely to use in full), pay annual fees based on the five weeks, and then have the hassle of researching trades and THEN finding a buyer if we get fed up with it all. In theory, I find this all very time-consuming and boring to deal with.  Time is also worth money!  Am I missing something???



You're not missing anything!  My view on fractionals is that they are just multiple timeshare weeks at the same location with the same advantages and problems as timeshares.  After ownership in six timeshares, I went with a DC because I want better quality properties, an ever expanding choice of locations, in-house concierge, availability when I want to travel, etc.  I have also done extensive due diligence on the DC of my choice (High Country Club) and have no worries at all about the deposit security issue.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 24, 2007)

travelguy said:


> You're not missing anything!  My view on fractionals is that they are just multiple timeshare weeks at the same location with the same advantages and problems as timeshares.  After ownership in six timeshares, I went with a DC because I want better quality properties, an ever expanding choice of locations, in-house concierge, availability when I want to travel, etc.  I have also done extensive due diligence on the DC of my choice (High Country Club) and have no worries at all about the deposit security issue.



I 100% agree that DCs are the way to go...unless you find ONE particular property that you like to visit multiple times per year and are happy returning to that SAME location every time.

I think anyone that loves San Francisco will love the new Fairmont Heritage Place Private Residence Club at Ghirardelli Square. Prices are about $250,000.

http://www.fairmontheritageplace.com/


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 24, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I 100% agree that DCs are the way to go...unless you find ONE particular property that you like to visit multiple times per year and are happy returning to that SAME location every time.
> http://www.fairmontheritageplace.com/



Yes, this is the main reason that I have not been interested in fractionals.  However, IF you can EASILY exchange using Resistry Collection, you have the use of several dozen properties.  You also benefit from owning the deed and asset appreciation.

Does anyone have any experience exchanging with the Registry Collection?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 24, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> You also benefit from owning the deed and asset appreciation.



You *may* benefit...that is the $250k question


----------



## vivalour (Sep 24, 2007)

travelguy said:


> You're not missing anything!  My view on fractionals is that they are just multiple timeshare weeks at the same location with the same advantages and problems as timeshares.  After ownership in six timeshares, I went with a DC because I want better quality properties, an ever expanding choice of locations, in-house concierge, availability when I want to travel, etc.  I have also done extensive due diligence on the DC of my choice (High Country Club) and have no worries at all about the deposit security issue.



Absolutely agree with you about the benefits of DCs-- couldn't be better suited to our family. 

Would I mind blowing away 100-grand deposit? Yes. Would it ruin my life? No. I have lost more in "good" real estate investments with partners who had to bail out in bad markets. I'm still alive and affluent. I would have preferred to donate that lost $$ to charity -- but that's life! I can always make more money and we all make dumb moves at some point! My husband and I do intend to investigate the clubs more deeply though, before plunking down our hard-earned $$$.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 24, 2007)

RC apparently allows you to use your days or pay $250 within IIRC 45 days  for travel to other locations.

setai club was originally going to allow unlimited travel to aman properties. maybe theyll allow it for setai properties once they have more than one.

when PRCs start allowing more of that sort of thing, or more hotel use flexibility, etc, ill start actually considering them. right now, im only watching DCs, because they have the locations/flexibility that is appealing to me.


----------



## nellie (Sep 24, 2007)

*Missing the boat*

The Registry Collection is an outstanding exchange company.  First of all, the properties are exquisite unlike the worn out timeshares.  The owners actually OWN the property and take great care of it.  You don't trade, you give TRC you week(s) and they give you a certain amount of credits depending on the popularity of your week(s).

For example, I gave them 2 low demand weeks worth 600 credits each and then used 1050 of the credits for a high demand week and I still have credits in the kitty.

If you are rich, spoiled and lazy, go ahead and buy a destination house for hundreds of thousands of dollars and enormous fees.  But if you do your home work, you can buy a beautiful fractional 4 bedroom 3 1/2 bath with 5 weeks for under $75,000 and exchange with TRC into properties throughout the world worth mucho $$$$$.  Oh, and many of the properties are very liquid.


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 24, 2007)

nellie said:


> The Registry Collection is an outstanding exchange company.  First of all, the properties are exquisite unlike the worn out timeshares.  The owners actually OWN the property and take great care of it.  You don't trade, you give TRC you week(s) and they give you a certain amount of credits depending on the popularity of your week(s).
> 
> For example, I gave them 2 low demand weeks worth 600 credits each and then used 1050 of the credits for a high demand week and I still have credits in the kitty.
> 
> If you are rich, spoiled and lazy, go ahead and buy a destination house for hundreds of thousands of dollars and enormous fees.  But if you do your home work, you can buy a beautiful fractional 4 bedroom 3 1/2 bath with 5 weeks for under $75,000 and exchange with TRC into properties throughout the world worth mucho $$$$$.  Oh, and many of the properties are very liquid.



Thanks for entering the discussion and giving us some information. I just remember that I checked on the Registry Collection and the availablity of the good resorts was very limited during the holidays or other prime times. 
Can you give us more specifics on where you have two low demand weeks, how much you paid for them and where and when you traded for. I have found that all these trading places, (timeshares, etc) always promise easy trading ability but then when you try, there is nothing available. If you can give us specifics, it will be more useful for the people that are unfamiliar with the Registry Collection. As you can see in other threads, for example, the availability in HCC is quite good, even during holiday periods.


----------



## nellie (Sep 24, 2007)

*Ships Watch*

I own at Ships Watch in Duck, NC.  The homes are 15-20 years old and are in great shape. The owners asso. is very conservative and spends the yearly fees very wisely.  Hence, the fee for 5 weeks is slightly above $4000.  The furthest homes are no more than a 10 minute walk to a quiet private ocean beach.  Some homes are directly on the ocean and are 5 bedroom.  Of course they are at a premium but still under $200,000 when available.

The spring, summer and fall weeks are beautiful.  But I turned in a late fall week and a cold winter week to TRC.  I used my credits for a 3 bedroom hous in Cashiers, NC during the second week of Oct.  It is a prime week as the leaves are at their peak colors.

You should check out the credit system.  There are many different possibilities as far as use of the cedits depending on the value of the season and and the size of the property you are using.  The Registry Collection operators are extremely polite and helpful.  But do your homework first on their website.  By the way, the weeks listed on the website are a sampling.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 24, 2007)

nellie said:


> If you are rich, spoiled and lazy, go ahead and buy a destination house for hundreds of thousands of dollars and enormous fees.  But if you do your home work, you can buy a beautiful fractional 4 bedroom 3 1/2 bath with 5 weeks for under $75,000 and exchange with TRC into properties throughout the world worth mucho $$$$$.  Oh, and many of the properties are very liquid.



This is your first post...so welcome to TUG.

Please do not ASSume that everyone that joins a DC is rich, spoiled, or lazy. I will delete any future posts that imply that.

Also, I will call you out here---> post your ideal fractional that fits that above description.


----------



## nellie (Sep 24, 2007)

*sorry*

My Bad.  There was a huge lack of respect on my part.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 24, 2007)

nellie said:


> The Registry Collection is an outstanding exchange company.  .



Thanks for the note, and welcome to TUG.

Anyone else have any experience with TRC?  Are there any other quality companies that exchange fractionals?


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 24, 2007)

Geez Bill - I know a lot of people that think I am rich, spoiled and lazy.  Others think I'm cheap and like Timeshares.  Am I going to get deleted too?  I think you went a little far on your directive to a newbie, moderator or not!

Brian



Steamboat Bill said:


> This is your first post...so welcome to TUG.
> 
> Please do not ASSume that everyone that joins a DC is rich, spoiled, or lazy. I will delete any future posts that imply that.
> 
> Also, I will call you out here---> post your ideal fractional that fits that above description.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 24, 2007)

ad hominem attacks have NO place in ANY discussion. period. moderating such personal attacks is the LEAST a moderator can do. TUG is very lucky to not have to deal with that sort of thing very often, at least from what ive seen so far, albeit in a somewhat limited time.

Ellicott City, MD - thats funny, NeilGoBlue is also from there


----------



## NeilGoBlue (Sep 24, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> ad hominem attacks have NO place in ANY discussion. period. moderating such personal attacks is the LEAST a moderator can do. TUG is very lucky to not have to deal with that sort of thing very often, at least from what ive seen so far, albeit in a somewhat limited time.
> 
> Ellicott City, MD - thats funny, NeilGoBlue is also from there



Wow!  Didn't even notice!

Welcome!  Where abouts?  Mt Hebron over here...


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 24, 2007)

nellie said:


> I used my credits for a 3 bedroom hous in Cashiers, NC during the second week of Oct.  It is a prime week as the leaves are at their peak colors.



I don't mind being called names, but I am more concerned about the data. I am glad that you think that a 3 bedroom home in Cashiers, NC in the second week of October is a prime vacation destination. If you told me that you traded for a 3 bedroom villa or condo in Cabo, or Aruba, during Christmas or President's week or a Ski in ski out condo in Deer Valley the first week of March or something like that I would be impressed. I am sure that the home in Cashiers, NC is great, but just a quick check on the internet I found a 3 bedroom log cabin home available for the second week in October for $1375 for the week. Since you are paying $4000 maintenance for 5 weeks and it took a 2 week trade to get 1200 points and it cost you 1050 points for the trade, the effective cost to you in maintenance alone was $1400 just in yearly membership fees for the trade. Christmas week at Stoweflake was just snagged at HCC a couple of days ago. The cost of this week if you were to book online would cost you $11,700. Now that is a deal.


----------



## vineyarder (Sep 25, 2007)

> My view on fractionals is that they are just multiple timeshare weeks at the same location with the same advantages and problems as timeshares.



Exactly; when I bought at Four Seasons Aviara, they were selling in 1 week intervals and were 'timeshares'; a few years later they were selling only 4 week minimums and were suddenly a 'fractional'; units & resort were exactly the same, just the denominator changed (1/52 share vs. 1/13 share)... And still impossible to exchange for anything of similar quality (although I must admit that I didn't even try to exchange for an October week in Cashiers, NC... isn't their town motto "Paper or Plastic?").



> I know a lot of people that think I am rich, spoiled and lazy.



Me too; maybe that's why I like DCs so much...


----------



## travelguy (Sep 25, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> And still impossible to exchange for anything of similar quality (although I must admit that I didn't even try to exchange for an October week in Cashiers, NC... isn't their town motto "Paper or Plastic?").



Bill - aren't you going to censure this attack against the good people of Cashiers, NC?

(Just kidding, please don't ban me!  )


----------



## travelguy (Sep 25, 2007)

nellie said:


> If you are rich, spoiled and lazy, go ahead and buy a destination house for hundreds of thousands of dollars and enormous fees.  But if you do your home work, you can buy a beautiful fractional 4 bedroom 3 1/2 bath with 5 weeks for under $75,000 and exchange with TRC into properties throughout the world worth mucho $$$$$.  Oh, and many of the properties are very liquid.



Nellie,

Not to beat you up anymore but for educational purposes...

A High Country Club Private membership gives you over 6 weeks of reservations and unlimited last minute reservations at high-end homes throughout the best travel locations in the world.  The cost of this membership is only $60K.  So this would be a savings of $15K for at lease one and a half additional weeks with NO exchange hassles!  THIS is why we buy destination club memberships and not fractionals!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 25, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Bill - aren't you going to censure this attack against the good people of Cashiers, NC?



How do I censure a FACT?

I have visited Cashier, NC and you are speaking the truth.


----------



## nellie (Sep 25, 2007)

*Impressed with High Country*

Nice digs.  What is the yearly fee and, if necessary, is the exit strategy easy and profitable?


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 25, 2007)

nellie said:


> Nice digs.  What is the yearly fee and, if necessary, is the exit strategy easy and profitable?



Warning, if you look further into High Country Club, you may want to join. There are comments about the club throughout these threads, so no need to duplicate. Most of the information can be found, including photos of most of their homes on Highcountryclub.com. A second warning, NO DC, Timeshare or Fractional should be approached as potentially profitable, or you will not enjoy the vacations.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 26, 2007)

nellie said:


> Nice digs.  What is the yearly fee and, if necessary, is the exit strategy easy and profitable?



1. You'll be more impressed the more you research High Country Club!

2. An "Exit Strategy" is never easy.  "Quitting" is easy.  

3. Exiting from HCC is not profitable but it's painless.  If you want "profitable" you will have to pay a lot more for a membership fee into one of the DCs that offers equity (Yes, it seems crazy to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars more to make a little more)!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 26, 2007)

There are two schools of thought and neither are 100% correct for everyone;

1. Join a DC and enjoy years of hassle free vactions at incredible properties and think of it as a lifestyle.

2. Join an equity based DC like BH that possibly will offer some capital appreciation of your member deposit.

Both groups are represented on TUG.

Can you have your cake and eat it?...perhaps.

I joined the HCC because I liked their destination choices and price. If BH had more properties, I would have strongly considered it for the investment model. The UR/PE merger is also very interesting as it offers ER style properties for much less.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 26, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> There are two schools of thought and neither are 100% correct for everyone;
> 
> 1. Join a DC and enjoy years of hassle free vactions at incredible properties and think of it as a lifestyle.
> 
> ...



You CAN have your cake and eat it too ... it's just that the cake costs five times as much from the "equity" bakery for the same cake.  BUT, you get a small dividend from the bakery much later (whenever you stop eating cake).

I could go on and on with this analogy but I'll stop now.


----------



## vineyarder (Sep 26, 2007)

> You CAN have your cake and eat it too ... it's just that the cake costs five times as much from the "equity" bakery for the same cake. BUT, you get a small dividend from the bakery much later (whenever you stop eating cake).



My thoughts exactly... you only see the appreciation when you leave the club, but I want a club that I love so much that I would never want to leave.  Let's say I bought into a club at $150K, and I am due 80% of then current amount when I resign, and it has appreciated to $300K... Now I have to decide whether to take my $90K profit, but no longer enjoy the use of the club, or keep on using the club but knowing that the 'paper profit' might evaporate if I don't cash out.  As long as I stay in, the equity is meaningless.  That's what I love about the PE real estate appreciation credits; you get your 'equity share' as a dividend each year, without having to quit the club to get it!  Unfortunately, they are no longer offering it to new members.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 26, 2007)

personally, i like the model of worldwide private residences.

buy in at $300K > ~$400K, pay no annual fees, and upon maturity at 10 years, get estimated ~100% return. then it can start again or not.

outlook doesnt look good though, theyve dropped from 3 properties to 2. (meaning no more than 20 members right now)


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 28, 2007)

The Sherpa Report has an interesting article today on online companies that trade fractionals.  

http://www.sherpareport.com/prc/luxury-fractional-exchanges-and-trading-programs.html


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 28, 2007)

more good work from sherpa :thumbsup:

much more up to date and detailed than these past articles >
http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/612-fractional-exchange-networks-sprouting-up
http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/614-reader-feedback-on-fractional-exchange-programs
http://www.heliumreport.com/archive...programs-spotlight-on-the-registry-collection

although this was also interesting >
http://www.heliumreport.com/archive...red-hotel-group-launch-new-fractional-network


----------

